# Networking Jobs Opportunity in NSW



## ashwinkuhikar (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello,
I have 8 years of Networking experience in Telecom and IT Industry (India), specifically on Routing, Switching and MPLS. I am planning to get PR for NSW region. Is it the right time to enter Australia ? Can anyone advise on the current job situation in this part of IT and Telecom Market ?


----------



## ashwinkuhikar (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

Any response is appreciated....


----------



## JaswinderSingh (Jun 9, 2014)

You can search at Home - Australian JobSearch this is government funded site.


----------



## ashwinkuhikar (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks Jaswinder. But do Australian Employers prefer migrants than their in-country job seekers ?


----------



## ashwinkuhikar (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks Jaswinder. But do Australian employers prefer migrants than their in-country job seekers ?


----------

